# الابن الضال - بولس ملاك



## MenaNarmar (15 مارس 2009)

" أخطأتُ إلى السَّماء وقُدَّامكَ، ولستُ بمُستحق بعدُ أن أُدعى لكَ ابناً بل اجعلني كأحد أجرائك  "
 ( حادث الابن الضال ورد في لوقا 15 )










 ترنيمة كنت في نعمة في بيت أبي 

 رائعة جدا جدا جداً

 للشماس بولس ملاك


 

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 مارس 2009)

ميرسي خالص وجار التحميل


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MenaNarmar (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكم


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ..كثير


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2009)

ميرررررررسى على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yousab ma (29 أغسطس 2009)

قثلابيالقابلابلابلا





MenaNarmar قال:


> " أخطأتُ إلى السَّماء وقُدَّامكَ، ولستُ بمُستحق بعدُ أن أُدعى لكَ ابناً بل اجعلني كأحد أجرائك "
> 
> ( حادث الابن الضال ورد في لوقا 15 )​
> 
> ...


----------



## مريم12 (30 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرررررسى جداااا
و جارى التحميل​*


----------



## mario_ed85 (7 فبراير 2010)

ترنيمه جميله جدا ميرررررسى على تعبك


----------



## shawky ibrahim (5 مارس 2010)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح   لم اتمكن من تحميل ترنيمة كنت فى نعمة بيت ابى فرجاء محبة مساعدتى فى تحميل هذه الترنيم والرب يعوضكم على تعب محبتكم             shawky ibrahim


----------



## girgesgirges (6 مايو 2010)

بجد ترنيمة جميلة جدا ​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (22 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
شكراااااااااا​


----------



## samygerasa (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك


----------

